# 2010 Bontrager Race Wheelset



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

I recently had my Bontrager Race rear wheel develop some cracks at the spoke holes. Trek replaced the wheel under warranty with the re-designed 2010 model. They also gave me a healthy discount on the front wheel. Even though the front was fine, it was near replacement time anyway.

The new wheels use a radial spoke pattern, as opposed to the old paired spoke design. Updated graphics and a new hub and rim design round out the changes. I only just got these, so a more detailed ride report will have to wait. Overall, the wheels are much stiffer than the old design. Steering seems to be more precise, but I'll need more time on the bike to be sure.

Unlike previous models of Bontrager wheels, the Race wheels are coming from overseas now.

My LBS and Trek were very responsive and the 5-year warranty is nice to have!

Edit: See this link for an update on the Race and Race Lite wheel saga: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=194473


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Interesting I got a set of race lites last year for a $100 on prodeal when i was working for a shop. They are the worst wheel set i have ever used. They flex so bad in corners they rub my frame.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Replacement time?*



Rider5200 said:


> Even though the front was fine, it was near replacement time anyway.


How did you know? How many miles on the wheel? IME, front wheels tend to last "forever" unless you crash or got a bad one.


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

I replaced mine with ROL Wheels...shawn was great to work with and the wheels perform great!


----------



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

Kerry Irons said:


> How did you know? How many miles on the wheel? IME, front wheels tend to last "forever" unless you crash or got a bad one.


The wear indicator was almost gone. I guess my weight and liberal use of the front brake took their toll.  

I probably could have kept the wheel a bit longer, but this was a good replacement opportunity.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Pretty weird to see Bontrager Race wheels without paired spokes. 
Mine are 2 or 3 years old and I love them, in fact I have them mounted with Hutchinson tubeless tires and are a great all-around wheel/tire combo.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

My friend is running Race X lites. His developed several cracks on the rim near the nipples. 
He took it his LBS. They didn't ask any questions, but said, "it happens all the time", and ordered him a new one.


----------



## peiffer83 (Sep 29, 2009)

Rider5200 said:


> I recently had my Bontrager Race rear wheel develop some cracks at the spoke holes. Trek replaced the wheel under warranty with the re-designed 2010 model. They also gave me a healthy discount on the front wheel.


The same exact thing just happened to me. Did they give you 20% off or more? Just wonder because they said 20% for me. PM me please, thanks


----------

